# Cutting Plastic pipe with tubing style cutters



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone use the Ridgid or Reed quick release cutters with plastic cutting wheels for pvc or abs? 

My co-worker has Reed's as they top out at 3" they are the TC4Q. If that's the case, should the TC6Q's be able to handle 6"?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Anyone use the Ridgid or Reed quick release cutters with plastic cutting wheels for pvc or abs?


I've used my ancient Ridgid 205 slow release cutters for cutting copper and plastic (one with each kind of wheel) for many, many years.

When the quick release cutters came along I ignored them for a long time and then bought a Lenox with plastic cutting wheel. It was good, until I dropped it - then the wheel hit the rollers and put a chip in the wheel. This happened more and more - every bump chipping the cutting wheel more. Stupid thing was designed with no stop to prevent the wheel hitting the rollers! And the bandits wanted $12 each for new cutter wheels!!! 

I had a look at Ridgid's quick release cutter and it has the same problem. I got disgusted with it and went back to my old #205s. Sure they're a bit slower to use, but the wheels last for years.

I may one day buy another quick release, but the first thing I'll do with it is drill and tap it for a stop screw to prevent the wheels from getting prematurely destroyed.

I think the problem may not happen with copper cutting wheels, but the larger diameter plastic wheels definitely have problems.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I could see that being a problem, I think that's one reason he keeps his in the box when not in use.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a ridgid one that came in my tool box from plumbing school. I use it on roof vents to get a smooth square cut, and to make all vent heights uniform. Thats about all I use it for.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I use a ridgid 134 that goes up to 4.5 inches.

I use it for clean cuts or when I must have a very accurate square cut. Besides those situations, I use the sawzall.


----------



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Anyone use the Ridgid or Reed quick release cutters with plastic cutting wheels for pvc or abs?
> 
> My co-worker has Reed's as they top out at 3" they are the TC4Q. If that's the case, should the TC6Q's be able to handle 6"?


I use Reed cutters and their chamfering tool, makes for a very accurate job.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought Ridgid 153 and 156 on ebay for about $50 each. One came with the plastic wheel and they do not touch the rollers to risk cutter damage. 153's will handle up to 3" while the 156 handle everything else.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I have a ridgid one that came in my tool box from plumbing school. I use it on roof vents to get a smooth square cut, and to make all vent heights uniform. Thats about all I use it for.


Square cut on round pipe?:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Perpendicular.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

futz said:


> I've used my ancient Ridgid 205 slow release cutters for cutting copper and plastic (one with each kind of wheel) for many, many years.
> 
> When the quick release cutters came along I ignored them for a long time and then bought a Lenox with plastic cutting wheel. It was good, until I dropped it - then the wheel hit the rollers and put a chip in the wheel. This happened more and more - every bump chipping the cutting wheel more. Stupid thing was designed with no stop to prevent the wheel hitting the rollers! And the bandits wanted $12 each for new cutter wheels!!!
> 
> ...


 
I know the problem you speak of, but there is a prevention measure on most Ridgid cutters. I know for a fact, the 152 quick release cutters have it.

If you install a plastic wheel, unscrew the knob and look at it. One side says CU, and the other side says ABS or PVC, or something like that. You must put that knob side facing the cutter. If you do so, the rollers never meet the cutter wheel.

Hope this helps!


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Mega Smash said:


> I know the problem you speak of, but there is a prevention measure on most Ridgid cutters. I know for a fact, the 152 quick release cutters have it.
> 
> If you install a plastic wheel, unscrew the knob and look at it. One side says CU, and the other side says ABS or PVC, or something like that. You must put that knob side facing the cutter. If you do so, the rollers never meet the cutter wheel.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Whale oil beef hooked!  

Why don't they ship that way then? The one I tested at my supplier shipped with a plastic wheel, but it banged the rollers when I checked it. Maybe it was a manufacturing error, or they've fixed them since I looked (maybe a year or more ago?).

Guess I'll try another one and look closely at the knob this time. My 205s are getting pretty old and a bit shaky.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Take a close look at the knob. If my cutters weren't out in the trunk i'd double check for ya.

One side is about 1/2" deep, and the other is considerably less.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Mega Smash said:


> I know the problem you speak of, but there is a prevention measure on most Ridgid cutters. I know for a fact, the 152 quick release cutters have it.
> 
> If you install a plastic wheel, unscrew the knob and look at it. One side says CU, and the other side says ABS or PVC, or something like that. You must put that knob side facing the cutter. If you do so, the rollers never meet the cutter wheel.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 On the ball!:thumbsup:


----------

